# New art journal



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are a few more recent drawings. I can't even remember at what point I stopped posting in my last thread, so my apologies if there are any repeat posts.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Your work is lovely!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Haven't updated in a while. Here are a few more recent drawings.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

They are all awesome  I am jealous


----------



## ponyroll (Feb 15, 2015)

Your artwork is amazing! I love how you can capture each animal's individual facial structure. Wonderful job


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Just beautiful <3


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow! Great work! I am impressed...


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Stunning! Each one of 'em! 

You certainly have a gift.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you everybody. I really missed it. Now that I have a bit more of a handle on being a full time working mom, I want to do commissioned work on a more regular basis again. A lot of these were commissions.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a recent 11 x 14" colored pencil drawing I did. Unfortunately this is a cell phone picture as my scanner is too small and the image doesn't do justice to the literally 10+ different shades of gray I used for his handsome guy. There is very little white believe it or not.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's one a little different than my normal style. Much looser than what I usually do.


----------



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

Thats soooo good! GreAt job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

They're both lovely, as usual! :O


----------



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

*Excellent.*

Lovely shading. :-D


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's my latest commission and my last for a while as I prepare to have my second baby literally any day now.


----------



## Sally Sue (Feb 20, 2015)

Your drawings are unbelievable! Keep at it!


----------

